# [EVDL] *Beta* Curtis 1239E Controller 144v/175v 500amp Controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Crusin... I get a rejection notice when I try to send to your email address "[email protected]"> Date: Tue, 5 Jun 2012 08:32:38 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] *Beta* Curtis 1239E Controller 144v/175v 500amp Controller
> 
> Testing is almost complete on the upcoming Curtis 1239E controller. designed
> for nominal 144vdc with a maximum of 175vdc to provide up to 500amp to the
> new HPEVS AC-51 motor rewound for the new controller. A optional motor AC-75
> 9" rumored to be water cooled will be available for the same controller. For
> mor information contact [email protected]
> 
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Beta-Curtis-1239E-Controller-144v-175v-500amp-Controller-tp4655405.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120605/be4582e5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

He meant [email protected]

n



> RightHand Engineering <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------

